# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Địa chỉ chụp ảnh cưới đẹp Đà Lạt

## nghiagend12

*   địa chỉ chụp ảnh cưới  ở Đà Lạt*

*Studio chụp ảnh cưới   Đà Lạt*- *Đà Lạt* lừng danh với vẻ đẹp hữu tình gợi nhiều cảm hứng, thời tiết mát mẻ, ánh nắng dịu dàng rất phù hợp với chụp hình cưới. Bởi vậy, thành phố ngàn hoa bấy lâu hình thành địa điểm chụp hình cưới lý tưởng được khá nhiều cô dâu, chú rể chọn lựa.

Các lời khuyên sau đây về địa điểm chụp hình cưới đẹp nhất tại Đà Lạt nổi tiếng, nổi bật sẽ là chọn lựa lý tưởng cho những cặp đôi.
 *Chụp ảnh cưới ở Hồ Xuân Hương*

Những địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp, free ở Đà Lạt, lãng mạn cần lưu ý Hồ Xuân Hương. Tọa lạc ở trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt, Hồ Xuân hương trở thành biểu tượng của xứ sở sương mù. Đặc biệt khi mùa xuân về, những cành mai bừng nở, làm nên sắc màu mỹ miều một góc trời.

Thời điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp ở Hồ Xuân Hương vào lúc buổi sáng sớm và xế chiều. Lúc này thời tiết tại Đà Lạt mát mẻ, khí trời trong lành với các tầng mây lờ lững đặc biệt nên thơ phù hợp với bộ ảnh cưới tình tứ.

*Chụp ảnh cưới ở nhà ga thành phố*

_Vị trí: số 1 Quang Trung, Đà Lạt, ga Đà Lạt._

Một địa chỉ chụp ngoại cảnh chụp hình cưới đẹp, miễn phí tại Đà Lạt, cần lưu ý nhà ga thành phố. Đây là nhà ga cổ kính nhất ở Đông Dương được sắp xếp theo cách điệu từ hình ảnh ngọn núi Lang Biang, có 3 mái hình chóp đặc trưng. Tổ hợp với tone màu trắng - đen cơ bản và đây sẽ là địa điểm hoàn hảo để ra những tấm ảnh đậm chất Tây phương đầy vintage.

*Chụp ảnh cưới đẹp nhất ở Ana Mandara Villas*

_Vị trí: Lê Lai, Phường 5, thành phố. Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng._

Chụp ảnh cưới Đà Lạt ở đâu đẹp? Ana Mandara Villas là một khu biệt thự tuyệt đẹp ở Đà Lạt, với nội thất sang trọng, mỹ quan đẹp. Resort này đang là điểm đến ưa thích của không ít cặp đôi để có những tấm ảnh cưới đẹp.

*Chụp ảnh cưới ở trường cao đẳng sư phạm Đà Lạt*

_Địa chỉ: 29 Yersin, tp. Đà Lạt._

Cao đẳng sư phạm Đà Lạt là một trong số nơi sở hữu nhiều cảnh tuyệt đẹp cho chụp ảnh cưới ở Đà Lạt. Ngôi trường được tạo dựng với lối kiến trúc đặc biệt được hội kiến trúc sư thế giới cấp giấy chứng nhận là một trong 1000 công trình nổi bật của thế kỉ XX. Trường cao đẳng sư phạm Đà Lạt được xây theo ảnh vòng cung, chỉ cần chút ít khéo léo với góc chụp mới lạ khi chụp ảnh cưới ở đây bạn sẽ có những bức tranh độc đáo, mơ mộng.

*Chụp hình cưới đẹp tại thung lũng tình yêu Đà Lạt*

_Vị trí: cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 6km về hướng Đông Bắc._

Thung lũng tình yêu nổi tiếng với khung cảnh có vẻ đẹp, một địa điểm ưa thích của không ít khách du lịch khi đến Đà Lạt. Đặc biệt, dưới chân thung lũng là hồ Đa Thiện với rừng thông ngút ngàn, hội tụ nhiều loài hoa tuyệt đẹp là cảm hứng tuyệt hảo cho bộ hình của bạn.

*Tham khảo thêm:* *Nhà hàng* *quán cà phê đẹp Hà Nội* *- Lofita Tea & Cà phê* vô cùng phù hợp cho những buổi hẹn hò nhẹ nhàng với người thương

*Chụp hình cưới tại vườn hoa Đà Lạt*

Vườn hoa Đà Lạt là một trong những địa chỉ chụp hình cưới đẹp Đà Lạt cùng với rất nhiều ai cũng biết đến. Nằm ở số 2 Phù Đổng Thiên Vương, cách trung tâm thành phố 2km, vườn hoa Đà Lạt là nơi tụ hội hàng trăm giống hoa khác nhau tuyệt đẹp cũng như: Cẩm tú cầu, hồng, hồng ri, xác pháo, mimosa… Toàn bộ sẽ giúp bạn có các shoot hình rạng rỡ màu sắc của hoa lá, pha trộn cùng thiên nhiên tạo nên bộ ảnh cưới độc đáo.

Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể lựa chọn thêm các địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp, hấp dẫn và free khác tại Đà Lạt như:

*
Quảng trường Lâm Viên
**
Suối Vàng
**
Sân Golf Đà Lạt
**
Thác Voi
**
Hồ Tuyền Lâm
**
Các quán cà phê đẹp ở Đà Lạt
**
Vườn Dây Tây Đà Lạt**
Chợ đêm Đà Lạt
**
Cánh đồng cỏ lau
**
**Giao hưởng Xanh
**
Nhà thờ Con Gà
**
**Đồi chè Cầu Đất*
*
Ma rừng lữ quán
*

*Tìm hiểu thêm những ưu đãi chụp hình cưới đẹp nhất ở Tuart Wedding:*
_
_
* chụp hình cưới  ở Nha Trang*

----------

